# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Amazon.co.uk WRT54GSUK?

## ekoul

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το μοντέλο της Linsys που πουλά το αγγλικό Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/...208698-0633410 (έχω έναν φίλο UK). Το μοντέλο είναι το WRT54GS*UK*. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτε για αυττό? 

Από ότι διάβασα δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για WPA… Φοβάμαι μήπως είναι καμιά αγγλική παραξενιά…

----------


## nodas

αυτο παει στα 100+ e

----------


## ekoul

γύρω στα 85-90Ε... αρκετά πιο φτηνά απο΄ότι το έχω βρει Ελλάδα

----------


## wiresounds

> γύρω στα 85-90Ε... αρκετά πιο φτηνά απο΄ότι το έχω βρει Ελλάδα


’Εχεις βάλεις και τα μεταφορικά ;

----------


## xaotikos

Λογικά το UK σχετίζεται με τον μετασχηματιστή όπου αντί για κλασικό Ευρωπαϊκό φις (απλό με 2 ακροδέκτες ή σούκο με 3) έχει άγγλικό. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει καμιά άλλη διαφορά.

Με όποια επφύλαξη, απλά όσα προϊόντα που λένε UK version συνήθως εκεί διαφέρουν.

----------


## racer

Μπαααα...συνήθος διαφέρουνε στο οτι έχουνε πάρει πιστοποίιση και απο κάποιο Βρετανηκό οργανισμό. Οι Βρετανοί είναι πορομένοι με αυτά τα θέματα, πχ υπάρχει Subaru Impreza type UK.

Είναι πιθανό τώρα, λόγο αυτής της πιστοποίισης να έχει αλαγμένα, καλύτερα η χειρότερα, κάποια χαρακτηριστηκά του.

----------


## xaotikos

Πάντως σε κάτι ηχεία και κάτι άλλα ψιλά που πήρα από εδώ (uk version) αυτό άλλαζε μόνο.

Δεν διαφωνώ, οι άγγλοι έχουν γενικά παραξενιές με τέτοια θέματα...

----------

